# St Swithin



## gego (Apr 9, 2015)

Not very strong in color but I like the mix of phil and roth in all parts of the flower. Bold clear lines and petals held up high. I will keep it for the next flower. 13.5" petal span, 2" ds.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nicely grown! Beautiful display.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2015)

great wing spread


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like a healthy plant.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 9, 2015)

Does it list the clonal name of the parents?


----------



## paworsport (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2015)

Outstanding horizontal display of the lateral sepals!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

that's a very good one!


----------



## emydura (Apr 9, 2015)

That is one of the better St Swithin's I have seen. The petal stance is outstanding. You don't see many clones of St Swithin with petals so horizontal. I certainly wouldn't be getting rid of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2015)

That is a beauty. If you don't want it, I'll give it a good home...


----------



## Cat (Apr 9, 2015)

That is a nice one. Love everything about it.


----------



## gego (Apr 9, 2015)

emydura said:


> That is one of the better St Swithin's I have seen. The petal stance is outstanding. You don't see many clones of St Swithin with petals so horizontal. I certainly wouldn't be getting rid of it.



That's what I see too. And the lines are so symmetrical and clean. The bloom is coming from the smaller plant behind the big one in front so I may even get more flowers on the second bloom and may even be bigger in size. I noticed that the last two flowers at the top are bigger/wider than the others, specially the top most. Is this a roth trait? Or a typical multi characteristic? The color on the petals are actually reddish and the pouch and sepals are yellowish but my phone could not capture the colors well.
Thanks.


----------



## gego (Apr 9, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Does it list the clonal name of the parents?



Roth Dee Dee's Queen AM/AOS x phil var roebelenii.

Roebelenii made the overall color light.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice! Like the NS.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2015)

gego said:


> Roth Dee Dee's Queen AM/AOS x phil var roebelenii.
> 
> Roebelenii made the overall color light.



Interesting. I usually think of Roebelenii giving long petal length, and less horizontal stance.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 10, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## gego (Apr 10, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting. I usually think of Roebelenii giving long petal length, and less horizontal stance.



The stance and stripes are from the roth, the twist and the length from the phil. Both traits are well represented here. The top most flower is even bigger, petals longer about 14" now. Don't know why, usually they are the smallest. DS is rounder too.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 10, 2015)

That is a great plant.

I'm still waiting for my 1st SS to bloom. Its five years old and could throw a shoot any time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2015)

Where did this plant come from?


----------



## Secundino (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 15, 2015)

gego said:


> Roth Dee Dee's Queen AM/AOS x phil var roebelenii.
> 
> Roebelenii made the overall color light.



I was a student when they judged 'Dee Dee's Queen'. The picture in OP is a scan of the award slide. Was very dark, quite memorable even after 12 years. (I think) it came from Orchid Zone but don't quote me.


----------



## gego (Apr 15, 2015)

mormodes said:


> I was a student when they judged 'Dee Dee's Queen'. The picture in OP is a scan of the award slide. Was very dark, quite memorable even after 12 years. (I think) it came from Orchid Zone but don't quote me.



Thanks for the little history. Makes me keep this even more. SVO probably got the source from Orchid Zone.


----------



## gego (Apr 15, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Where did this plant come from?



SVO, got it last year.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 18, 2015)

Very interesting clone of SS. I would not have expected this from the parents listed, just goes to show the variation possible. Love it. I would buy this in a flash!


----------

